# BFP after implanon removal and no periods



## Sushai

I got my first positive on Thursday. It was very light in colour but it was there. I couldn't believe it as I'd had my implant removed late April and haven't had a proper period since then. I'd had only a very light withdrawal bleed and nothing since. We started trying straight away of course but I became discouraged as the weeks went by and no period came. Especially as the last time I had the implanon in and then removed my cycles resumed as normal straight away. About two weeks ago I got quite a bit of ovarian pain and the tiniest amount of ewcm. I didn't think anything of it as when I normally ovulate I always feel that distinctive 'pop' when my egg is released. A few days later I started feeling nauseous, and then ended up getting a sinus infection so thought nothing of it. Three days into antibiotics I started getting breast pain, it was quite intense kinda like when you're milk lets down and you're on the verge of mastitis. If it weren't for my kids I would've walked around topless. After finishing the antibiotics I was still nauseous and had tender breaths. I tested just in case and it came back negative. Decided to leave it for a two days or so. Come Thursday with fmu i got the faintest of lines but within a minute. Boy was I shocked! I've been testing ever since Thursday to see if my lines would darken and they've remained the same. I made an appointment that same day with my doctor and she ordered a full blood workout, i won't get my results until Monday hence me testing like a madman. So today (Father's Day) I decided to test with a digital and a regular test. The frer came out straight away positive and after waiting 3 agonising minutes so did the digital. 

Since it is Father's Day I decided to give my test to my youngest who is two and told her to tell my dh that she is no longer the baby. It took him a bit to make the connection lol he's beyond excited though. 

Sorry for such a long story but thought it might be helpful for any other ladies having trouble regaining their cycles after implanon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0583.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations! I also just found out my # 4 is on its way 
See you around!


----------



## emzywemzy83

Congratulations!!

Come join us over in the May babies group 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2445959-may-2018-babies.html


----------



## Sushai

Thanks everyone!

I got my bhcg results from last fridays blood test and it came back positive but with a level of 12. Have done a repeat blood test today to see if the numbers are doubling. Will get results on Wednesday. If all is good I will then join in the May babies group


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations, I hope your bloods come back good :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Sushai

Just came back from the doctors and my hcg only went up to 15. Going to have an ultrasound to check for ectopic or molar pregnancy. Done a repeat of bloods but it isn't looking good.


----------



## teddyed12

Sending you lots of luck!! Hope everything works out for you!! xx


----------



## happycupcake

I hope things take a huge turn around for you and your levels increase more. Sometimes hCG can be slow to double initially but then it flies, so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

So a bit of an update. 

Still unsure as to what exactly is happening. Went to get the ultrasound and they saw nothing out of the ordinary (besides a small cyst on my right ovary) but nothing that indicates and ectopic or a pregnancy. Then again I didn't expect them to see anything especially as my hcg is so low. I got my blood results and it was surprising to say the least as they came back as 28 which is almost double to the last draw which was 15. My progesterone came back at 26 which is just under what they're expecting. So nothing has been ruled out yet. Doctor still believes I managed to catch the pregnancy extremely early. I have a repeat draw tomorrow morning and if that doubles then we will wait about two weeks to do another ultrasound. I'm praying that my levels come back good tomorrow.


----------



## teddyed12

All sounding quite hopeful and positive for you then i think :)

FX'd you keep getting good news! Good Luck. xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for good news :hugs:


----------



## Cewsbaby

FX for you!


----------



## happycupcake

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Sushai

Got my results back.....58!! So pleased. Doctor is now happy with how it's finally doubling. No more blood tests for now. Will go back in two weeks when hcg is high enough to get an ultrasound done to make sure baby is growing in the right spot and to date the pregnancy since I haven't had a proper period since April and my hcg started out all funky. But doctor thinks I'm quite early between 3-4weeks. 

Thank you all for your well wishes!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news!


----------



## Excalibur

Fantastic news! I'm so happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## happycupcake

What wonderful news! Congratulations :)


----------

